# Christian Bale: Take a Deep Breath, Buddy



## MAC_Whore (Feb 3, 2009)

Check out this link to TMZ which has a sound clip of Christian Bale going off on the film set of T4.   Complete tirade.

*NOTE: The TMZ story is fine, but the audio is SO VERY NOT SAFE FOR WORK.  It is full of profanity.*

"T4" Producer -- Bale's Tantrum Was No Biggie - TMZ.com

Anger management, anyone?


----------



## Mabelle (Feb 3, 2009)

I heard that yesterday. It's pretty insane, i think he says the word "fuck" 35 times in over 3 mins. It's not cool to flip at anyone, but the Director of Photography? seriously not cool.

Either way, he's so hot, that i find it more hilarious than anything. Serious, The only thing he could do to piss me off is hit my mom.... and even if he apologized, i might be cool. Ya know, as long as she wasnt hurt.

I'd give him anger management.... all night long! in bed! with sex!!!!


----------



## kdemers1221 (Feb 3, 2009)

That reaction is so not attractive on anyone. To me that behavior is ridiculous. I don't know I guess I just dislike confrontation and yelling etc. I just think it's unacceptable even if you are a celebrity.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 3, 2009)

I probably would have done the same thing. He was probably tired and exhausted from filming, and that dude made the same [dumb ass] mistake for the second time; and they have to start COMPLETELY over every time someone makes a mistake. I get it.


----------



## Mabelle (Feb 3, 2009)

^ the Director of Photography is kind of a big deal. He's not just some LX crew member or something. You shouldn't freak at anyone (even the "lowly" techies) but to do it at the Director of Photography? You've gotta think pretty highly of yourself.
This is the life of being an Actor. You have to do shots over and over and over again, even the emotional ones. Even at the end of the day. That's what you get paid for, and if tediousness, or doing a take over is a problem you need to find another profession. 
I've done extra work a couple of times, and it freakin sucked, but that's why i never pursued film. The tediousness of it, or the fact that if a camera man makes a wrong move, or the lighting isnt just so, the fact that that could keep me there for another 2-3 hours, i would be miserable to work with. Thats why i like theatre!

Anyway, the only thing i can say to possibly defend him is that it supposedly happened a few days after that incident with his mom and sister.... which was big time sketchy (on his family's part imo) so im betting he was really stressed out and prob. not in a good place mentally. Even so, he's been know to throw tantrums on set.

That being said he is mega hottttt. And batman.


----------



## Matrix_doll (Feb 3, 2009)

Everyone on this planet is human including Bale, anyone can reach boiling point we aren't perfect creatures. But he's been acting a very long time and IDK if I could Do Batman and then do Terminator back to back blockbuster flicks w/o getting stressed out like that. He has millions of dollars and his reputation on the line can you blame the guy for wanting good players on his team. In addition he's a method actor, where do you think he's pulling that from? John Conner has to be a tough as nails military leader. Did you see Bale in the machinists? this guy takes his job seriously. You wouldn't want some 1st year med student aiding during brain surgery. The man does what he has to do, otherwise fans would be bitching and moaning about how he's another overpaid actor stringing along in hollywood!


----------



## Mabelle (Feb 4, 2009)

Daniel Day Lewis is a method actor as well, and a class act. Method acting should have nothing to do with it. 
And the Director of Photography isn't a "first year med student".  He's an experienced industry professional, thus why he was chosen for the film. He should be treated with respect, like everyone else involved in the film; caterers, scenic painters, camera men, Gaffers, MUAS, and wardrobe technicians alike. Maybe Bale should try acting like a professional, like i said, he has a reputation. That's not"human", thats being a diva. There are ways of getting you're point across without flipping your shit like a child. 
Cause heaven knows if anyone spoke to an Actor like that, they would be fired on the spot.
I work in/study theatre, and maybe this is a bit of a sore spot for me, but Actors storming around, throwing hissy fits is completly unacceptable, no matter who you are. I hate that people coddle them because they are "the talent". As creative people we (i hope!) all know that everyone involved in this kind of process is equally important and creative from set designer, to Props builders, to the woman making you're shoes. Plus they don't get any of the credit and work easily double the hours and are treated like dogs. The fact of the matter is that everyone is replaceable, even the actors.


----------



## blindpassion (Feb 4, 2009)

That audio makes me laugh, poor guy - like, im sure we all have lost it like that at some point in our lives, and he is probably so so so embarrassed now... how terrible for everyone involved. 

He was being a total diva though.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 4, 2009)

Isn't this the same guy that his Mom and sister or somebody had to call the police on him because he beat up or threatened to beat up his 60+ y/o Mom and sister supposedly not to long ago...Poor guy...I understand being under a lot of stress...But some anger management classes may be needed, SOON! Seems like he reaches his boiling point a little too often...Great at what he does...However it should not excuse his unprofessional and verbally abusive behavior....

Yep...he's the one....Usmagazine.com | News - Report: Christian Bale "Flew off the Handle" After Mom Insulted Wife


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 4, 2009)

Hmmm.... I can't help but think "DIVA!!" everytime I hear about one of his blowups.


----------



## lara (Feb 4, 2009)

YouTube - Bale Out - RevoLucian's Christian Bale Remix!

Hahahaha.


----------



## ginger9 (Feb 4, 2009)

I agree listening to that was pretty awful. It also sounded like a total diva like moment, considering part of acting is to re-take scenes.

However, I feel for the guy. I've lost it like that before. Doesn't happen a whole lot but it has. The difference is no one's recorded my tirade for the world to hear. Also I can understand his commitment and seriousness to his work. You ever spend days and hours on a big project on the computer and all of a sudden it crash and you lose everything? Imagine if it was some dude at work that did that, even worse his second time messing it up. I could see someone losing it, especially if you throw exhaustion or bad day into the mix.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 4, 2009)

Lara...Oh my God!  That was so flippin' hilarious!  I was actually dancing a bit.  *wishes I had a whistle and some glow sticks*

It was kind of catchy.  Wish I had it for my iPod! lol  I would play it when I was grocery shopping (my most loathed activity).  You know, that time when every slow person in the world bimbles along, taking their time and blocking my way.  

OR.....I could blare it on my car stereo when someone cuts me off in the car.


----------



## Moxy (Feb 4, 2009)

Lara thanks for the laugh, I needed one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Feb 4, 2009)

i heard this this morning on the radio.... of course the profanity was bleeped out. 
he's got a serious SERIOUS anger problem. i'd rather not be around or work with someone that has that short of a fuse.
i mean, he's obviously passionate about acting since he's accusing this guy of "trashing" his scene but DAMN!! 
i really don't like this guy...... seriously. this on top of him assaulting his own mother and sister?????
he needs a valium and a hug


----------



## Lauren1981 (Feb 4, 2009)

lara this video is classic
thanx for posting!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 4, 2009)

While I can sit here and laugh at his behaviour, the reality is that it is absolutely awful.  Acting is a job.  At a job, you exhibit professional behaviour.  Full stop.  That was so far from professional.  Imagine being a dentist or accountant and doing that on the job.  Just because it is a film set doesn't give him free license to act like a child.  

I don't care if that was the Director of Photog, Jesus Christ or the craft services guy, you just don't talk to people like that.  An intelligent person can express their displeasure without all of that.  That tirade was just ignorant and bordering on harassment (considering the professional setting and the fact that it *sounds* like he made a move towards the DoP at one point).

Makes you wonder what happened during the altercation he had with his mom and sis.  

Christian Bale and Russell Crowe should hang out and do some meditating.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_i heard this this morning on the radio.... of course the profanity was bleeped out. 
he's got a serious SERIOUS anger problem. i'd rather not be around or work with someone that has that short of a fuse.
i mean, he's obviously passionate about acting since he's accusing this guy of "trashing" his scene but DAMN!! 
i really don't like this guy...... seriously. this on top of him assaulting his own mother and sister?????
he needs a valium and a hug_

 
shit, i'll hug him


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 4, 2009)

As my 87 year old grammy used to tell me and my sister about our behavior  ALL THE TIME

Pretty is as Pretty does...But Pretty can be down right Ugly at times


----------



## MissResha (Feb 4, 2009)

didnt Bale beat the shit out of his mother and sister in a hotel room? Dude has problems. He needs to get laid and smoke a joint and relax. damn.


----------



## MissResha (Feb 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohnna-lee* 

 
_shit, i'll hug him_

 


LMFAO!!


----------



## blindpassion (Feb 4, 2009)

We can't assume what happened in that situation with his mother and sister - all I've ever heard is that the fight got heated and there was a lot of yelling.

So it's not fair for us to sit here and judge a person on a situation that no one was present for.

(obviously I'm not referring to the incident on audio).


----------



## tara_hearts (Feb 4, 2009)

christian..bale....is so m'fing fine...
that's all I can think about when he is freaking out..
drool..
but I am also relatively shallow..
I mean who else can make you jealous of the girlfriend of a chainsaw weilding murderous sociopath like he does in american psycho..

& the youtube video
F'ng classic. "What dont you f*cking understand, I'm going to f*cking kick your f*cking ass"

He sounds like a kid away from his parents trying to use as many cursewords as he can to feel tough.


----------



## BestRx (Feb 4, 2009)

Expletives aside, Christian is probably right. That would be distracting and it is a stupid amateur move on the DP's part to be walking around hanging lights or whatever in the middle of a scene. I say this as an ex-actor and ex-techie for the stage. 

He's only wrong for directly going at the guy. Not his job. He should have waited until later to bitch at the director about it. Big star or no, there is still a chain of command on the set.


----------



## Mabelle (Feb 4, 2009)

I must say that about his mother/sister incident this summer, they went to the police for "abuse" of the verbal variety. I remember this because when i heard i thought to myself "Wow, you can get arrested for yelling at you're mom in the UK?"
No one was hurt. I think they said he shoved his mom or sister out of the way when they refused to let him leave the room, and that there was a lot of bashing of his wife going on. Rumor was his sister wanted money from him.

If you read about his family, it seems he's never had a good relationship with his mother (i believe i read that he moved away from her when he was lik 16, to the US with his dad)
 Plus she was professional clown. 
Clowns, the sketchiest people around. 

Anyway, all this aside, i think the guy needs some help. I've heard taht he took the death of Heath Ledger pretty hard, he obviously doesn't have a good relationship with his mom/sister (his father is dead), and obviously has an anger problem. The man is extremely talented, but needs to get his shit together. If this kinda thing keeps happening, no matter how talented he is, people won't want to work with him anymore.


----------



## Mabelle (Feb 6, 2009)

So he apologized today, saying he was really embarassed and was having a horrible day, and took it out on someone else. He sounded sincere. 

Shortly before this his sketchy ass mother made a statement saying something along the lines of Now some people might understand why my daughter and i filed assault charges last summer. He has a temper. 

Why the hell would she say anything? sketchy clowns...


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_ 
Why the hell would she say anything? sketchy clowns..._

 
C U Next Tuesday!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Yep...he's the one....Usmagazine.com | News - Report: Christian Bale "Flew off the Handle" After Mom Insulted Wife_

 
LOL I'm so bad.

I think it's awesome that he defended his wife from being insulted by his mom. Too many momma's boys out there. He's even hotter to me now hahaha


----------



## KristyVictoria (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_didnt Bale beat the shit out of his mother and sister in a hotel room? Dude has problems. He needs to get laid and smoke a joint and relax. damn._

 
No, it was not a physical assault. It was a "verbal" one. 

Big difference.


----------



## aeme (Feb 7, 2009)

I agree with MAC_Whore's comment, she said pretty much everything I meant to. 

Also, I find it somewhat disturbing that there's people who find him "hotter" now, after this (I've read it a few times and heard people mention it on the radio). Seriously, people? I just don't get it.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KristyVictoria* 

 
_No, it was not a physical assault. It was a "verbal" one. 

Big difference._

 
I have no idea what happened or didn't happen that day, so I won't comment on that particular case. Just wanted to say that verbally abusing someone, anyone (specially your own mother) is pretty shitty. There may be a big difference between verbal and physical, but that doesn't make the abuser any less of a loser (to put it mildly).


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aeme* 

 
_I agree with MAC_Whore's comment, she said pretty much everything I meant to. 

Also, I find it somewhat disturbing that there's people who find him "hotter" now, after this (I've read it a few times and heard people mention it on the radio). Seriously, people? I just don't get it.


I have no idea what happened or didn't happen that day, so I won't comment on that particular case. Just wanted to say that verbally abusing someone, anyone (specially your own mother) is pretty shitty. There may be a big difference between verbal and physical, but that doesn't make the abuser any less of a loser (to put it mildly)._

 
It sounds like she can dish it out, probably is the reason he is as volatile as he is. I don't like people who abuse their family either, but shit when it comes down to it some people beg and bring on the drama. He shouldn't be expected to sit back and be a pansy ass about it. I admire someone that isn't going to be plowed over by an abusive mother either, so I guess I sit in the same boat thinking he is hot. Because he is talented, very talented, and you know what, people that are that talented usually have some very deep issues. That is why they are tolerated, you have to have somewhere to pull from, and it seems as though he has the rage part down pat.


----------



## aeme (Feb 7, 2009)

Well, like I said, I have no idea what happened between him and his mother and I prefer not to comment on things I have no knowledge of. My comment was on abusers in general (I don't include or exclude him there). I felt that KristyVictoria was dismissing verbal assaults as being unimportant and that's why I commented.

Now, about Bale, all I have to say is that someone with that kind of anger issues (and I'm talking about his Terminator set tirade, because we've all heard the proof and know for a fact it happened) makes me feel sorry for him and the people around him... and not attracted to him. That's what I meant. There's people saying: "now that I know he has a temper like that, I find him hotter". Well, I find comments like that slightly disturbing, to be honest... but that's just me.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aeme* 

 
_Well, like I said, I have no idea what happened between him and his mother and I prefer not to comment on things I have no knowledge of. My comment was on abusers in general (I don't include or exclude him there). I felt that KristyVictoria was dismissing verbal assaults as being unimportant and that's why I commented.

Now, about Bale, all I have to say is that someone with that kind of anger issues (and I'm talking about his Terminator set tirade, because we've all heard the proof and know for a fact it happened) makes me feel sorry for him and the people around him... and not attracted to him. That's what I meant. There's people saying: "now that I know he has a temper like that, I find him hotter". Well, I find comments like that slightly disturbing, to be honest... but that's just me._

 
If someone blocked my way out of a room, which is the issue here. I would have probably done more then just yell, but that is just me. I am going on this instance only, and this person only and from what I have read she is a ball busting bitch and needed to be put in her place. Not all mothers are saints, and once again, I do not condone abuse. 

I hate to tell you, but if you find that disturbing you are in for some eye openers
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Stay tuned.


----------



## aeme (Feb 7, 2009)

You keep bringing up the incident with the mother. Like I've said twice now, I don't know what happened, and I don't personally know any of them, so I won't comment on that. 
When I mention his anger issues I'm basing my opinion solely on the tape released.

 Quote:

  If someone blocked my way out of a room, which is the issue here. I would have probably done more then just yell, but that is just me. I am going on this instance only, and this person only and from what I have read she is a ball busting bitch and needed to be put in her place. Not all mothers are saints, and once again, I do not condone abuse.  
 
I'm sorry, but you're kind of contradicting yourself here. First you say you would have done more than yell. Then you call his mother "ball busting bitch and needed to be put in her place." And, then, you say you don't condone abuse. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   I hate to tell you, but if you find that disturbing you are in for some eye openers
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Stay tuned.  
 
I didn't say I was surprised or that I didn't know people could feel that way... I only said I found it slightly disturbing. Don't worry, my eyes are already quite open, but I will stay tuned all the same 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think we're never going to see eye to eye on this subject and I really don't want to get into an argument, much less on a fun place like specktra. I'm sure you'll feel the same.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aeme* 

 
_You keep bringing up the incident with the mother. Like I've said twice now, I don't know what happened, and I don't personally know any of them, so I won't comment on that. 
When I mention his anger issues I'm basing my opinion solely on the tape released.

I'm sorry, but you're kind of contradicting yourself here. First you say you would have done more than yell. Then you call his mother "ball busting bitch and needed to be put in her place." And, then, you say you don't condone abuse. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I didn't say I was surprised or that I didn't know people could feel that way... I only said I found it slightly disturbing. Don't worry, my eyes are already quite open, but I will stay tuned all the same 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think we're never going to see eye to eye on this subject and I really don't want to get into an argument, much less on a fun place like specktra. I'm sure you'll feel the same._

 
 I do contradict myself, I find nothing wrong in it. If the circumstances are out of the ordinary which they are, then yes I expect him to stand up to her. Doesn't mean beat the hell out of her but it does mean being a man. It seems like she was the instigator but like you said...

No arguments here


----------



## Mabelle (Feb 7, 2009)

Can you imagine what the hot angry sex with him would be like?
oh mercy.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_Can you imagine what the hot angry sex with him would be like?
oh mercy._

 
Bend me over and call me yours!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh you brut you!

I could do more then just imagine, but his wife might kick my ass.


ahh, black eyes heal, but the memmories, they are forever


----------



## Mabelle (Feb 8, 2009)

i 100% agree. 
Oh batman, we'll do the no no cha cha one day!
And then i'll be you're crime fighting girlfriend


Seriously, i had a dream like that once. Best dream EVER!!!


----------



## KristyVictoria (Feb 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aeme* 

 
_I agree with MAC_Whore's comment, she said pretty much everything I meant to. 

Also, I find it somewhat disturbing that there's people who find him "hotter" now, after this (I've read it a few times and heard people mention it on the radio). Seriously, people? I just don't get it.


I have no idea what happened or didn't happen that day, so I won't comment on that particular case. Just wanted to say that verbally abusing someone, anyone (specially your own mother) is pretty shitty. There may be a big difference between verbal and physical, but that doesn't make the abuser any less of a loser (to put it mildly)._

 
I never said it did, I just said that they were two different forms of abuse.


----------



## KristyVictoria (Feb 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aeme* 

 
_ I felt that KristyVictoria was dismissing verbal assaults as being unimportant and that's why I commented._

 
How did you get that I was dismissing or calling anything unimportant by saying that they were both different? 

This is an unfair accusation of something that you read into my post. 

As a victim of BOTH verbal and physical abuse, I found the verbal to be far more damaging, so please don't put words in my mouth.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_We can't assume what happened in that situation with his mother and sister - all I've ever heard is that the fight got heated and there was a lot of yelling.

So it's not fair for us to sit here and judge a person on a situation that no one was present for.

(obviously I'm not referring to the incident on audio)._

 

we judge people 24/7 on Specktra ...come on...why stop with him...Not judgement simply opinions! If you don't believe it...read thru some of those Presidential  threads...


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KristyVictoria* 

 
_How did you get that I was dismissing or calling anything unimportant by saying that they were both different? 

This is an unfair accusation of something that you read into my post. 

As a victim of BOTH verbal and physical abuse, I found the verbal to be far more damaging, so please don't put words in my mouth._

 
As a victim of sexual, verbal, mental and physical abuse I feel the same as you. 

Which is why you all saw the quick change, when I posted about being kept in a room. You can never assume what happens to the mind when there is abuse. It is why I got defensive on both accounts. 


Now where was I in my dream sequence
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Mabelle help me to remember...


----------



## florabundance (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_YouTube - Bale Out - RevoLucian's Christian Bale Remix!
_

 
That is the best thing i've ever heard.


----------



## blindpassion (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_we judge people 24/7 on Specktra ...come on...why stop with him...Not judgement simply opinions! If you don't believe it...read thru some of those Presidential threads..._

 


"We" is a pretty general term Tish, I'd like to think that you and I, and a lot of wonderful ladies and men here are better than to be judgemental.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 9, 2009)

^^^^ Please don't take my posts or anyone's  so serious....I doubt that they are meant to be....It's mere Chatter and Opinions...nothing personal...I don't know Christian Bale nor his Mom for that matter....the only Christian I know is my own and he can be a devil too


----------



## blindpassion (Feb 9, 2009)

I think sometimes its important for someone to bring everyone back to real life on occasion - things can get out of hand on the internet, I love everyone here but its still important to be respectful. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<3


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 9, 2009)

I agree...but I read through the posts and I didn't find anything disrespectful said... But that is my opinion...I just found a lot of people posting information that has been on the ineternet far before this thread started...I really like Christian Bale...But I am not a advocate that is going to defend his reputation to the end...thats his job....He is just another celebrity that made a bad judgement call IMO...


----------



## blindpassion (Feb 9, 2009)

the purpose of the first post was just simply to say, none of us were present at his mothers home when the incident happened, so none of us can really say what happened. But I definitely appreciate what you have to say. <3


----------



## Lauren1981 (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_No one was hurt. I think they said he shoved his mom or sister out of the way when they refused to let him leave the room, and that there was a lot of bashing of his wife going on. Rumor was his sister wanted money from him.
..........
Plus she was professional clown. 

_

 
i'm sorry...
i giggled a lot when you said his mom is a professional clown. and i hope i'm not offending anyone who may be the child or relative of a professional clown. it just makes me snicker putting "professional" and "clown" together 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



BUT 
on another note i heard the same thing about the incident with his mom and sis. they tried to get some money out of him for one but also that they were bashing his wife and it's actually an ongoing thing for them to talk shit about his wife to him. i had heard in the beginning that he pushed them out of the way because they were trying to keep him from leaving but then after all i heard was he actually assaulted them both.
either way,
him going off on the man was not necessary but MAN did he rip that guy a new asshole!!
and the youtube video of it is classic. i'v been watching it everyday since the first time i saw it.
FUCK! WHAT THE FUCK IS IT WITH YOU?! *poor guy: i was....... looking at the light*
WHAT DON'T YOU FUCKING UNDERSTAND?!!!


----------

